# Rzr 900xp



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Im by no means a Polaris fan, but I drove my buddys today and man those things are sweet.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I've seen Col Sanders 900 in action and it is definitely a beast. I like them, just not the price tag.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ditto. I wanted one but, the Rex cost me a LOT less. The XP is up there w/ the Commander 1000 XT. Which is actually what I wanted to buy.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> I've seen Col Sanders 900 in action and it is definitely a beast. I like them, just not the price tag.
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


It's working out a lot better now that I switched to Gorilla axles. Most of the time I can go through stuff in 2wd where arcs have to work in 4wd. The length and width help


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

ATVs, not arcs. Stupid auto correct.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

If you are going to mod the engine or shocks to run like that thing does it is well worth the money though.


----------

